# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  ما إعراب "نحن المسلمون"؟ وما الفرق بينها وبين "نحن المسلمين"؟

## عمر عبد الحميد

إعراب
 نحن المسلمون,
والفرق بينها وبين,
 نحن المسلمين

----------


## عمر عبد الحميد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأعزاء جميعا .... أعضاء الموقع  والقائمين على الموقع الجميل هذا 
كل عام وأنتم بالف خير وتقبل الله طاعاتكم 
عمر عبد الحميد

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

نحن المسلمون مبتدأ وخبر
أما نحن المسلمين فأسلوب اختصاص والمسلمين) منصوبة بفعل محذوف تقديره أخص
ويستخدم هذا الأسلوب للفخر أو للتواضع
والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## الساري

وإيضاحا لتفريق أستاذي أبي حاتم
فيكون معنى : ( نحن المسلمون ) هو : ( نحن الذين نكون المسلمين وليس غيرنا )
فالجملة إذن تامة من مبتدأ وخبره , تؤدي معنى كاملا لا يحتاج ما يكمله .

أما : ( نحن المسلمين ) , فالمعنى هو : ( نحن - أعني المسلمين - ..... ) وهو كلام ناقص ! لأن الخبر الذي أراد المتحدث إفادتنا به عن المسلمين لم يأت بعد , فلو قال ( نحن المسلمين أمناء ) لتم المعنى
فإعراب ( نحن ) هنا مبتدأ , والخبر هو ( أمناء ) أما كلمة ( المسلمين ) فهي والفعل المحذوف الذي نصبها وفاعله ( أخص المسلمين ) تعدّ جملة معترضة مقحمة بين المبتدأ وخبره ( نحن ... أمناء ) ليشرح بها المكتحدث قصده بالضمير
فالجملتان بعد ترتيبها بطريقة أخرى تكونان ( نحن أمنا , أعني المسلمين ) فقدّم العرب هذه الجملة لتعترض بين المبتدأ وخبره لفائدة بلاغية هي تجلية المقصود بالضمير قبل أن يخبر عنه بشيء , فصار الكلام ( نحن - أقصد المسلمين - أمناء )

ومعذرة لطول الكلام , فلم أقدر أن أختصر .

----------


## الساري

الأخ عمر عبد الحميد :
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أهلا وسهلا بك , وجزيت خيرا على دعائك وثنائك الطيبين

----------


## عمر عبد الحميد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
 أشكركم على المساعدة وبارك الله فيكم يا أخي السري وأيضا أبا حاتم
دمتم بالخير
عمر

----------


## حمادي عبد السلام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نحن المسلمون ، مبتدأ وخبر كما قالوا ، ونحن المسلمين ، المسلمين ، جمع مذكر سالم منصوب بالياء نيابة عن الفتحة ، منصوب على الإختصاص ، وقد استعمل النبي صلى الله هذا الأسلوب في قوله { نحن معاشر الأنبياء لانرث ولانورث ما تركناه صدقة } فمعاشر منصوب على الإختصاص ، وهو مضاف والأنبياء مضاف اليه ، وقال ابن مالك رحمه الله : { نحن العرب أسخى من بذل } وقال المكودي رحمه الله : { نحن بني مكود أهل التقى والجود} وكلا من { العرب } و {وبني }منصوبة على الإختصاص ، ويخطأ كثير من الناس عندما يقولون : نحن المعتصمون ،أو نحن الموقعون ، أو أ نا الموقع أسفله، بالرفع ، فالصواب أن يقال : نحن المعتصمين ، نحن الموقعين ، أ نا الموقع ، بالنصب على الإختصاص ، 
وأسرار الإختصاص ثلاثة : 
1 ـ فخر 
2 ـ تواضع 
3 ـ بيان المقصود والغرض 
وسر الإختصاص غير مردود ه ه ه فخر تواضع بيان مقصود.

----------


## الهدافة

شكراا للافادة 
و بارك الله فيكم جميعاا

----------


## الحافظ ابن قطلوبغا

*بارك الله فيكم على الإفادة*

----------


## علي المصري

جزاكم الله خيراً علي ما افدتمونا به

----------


## صابر امين

شكرا جزيلا يا اخواني- جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ابو زيد فؤاد

الاختصاص  اصطلاحا : قصر حكم مسند إلى ضمير على اسم ظاهر معرفة يذكر بعده معمول لـ (  أخص ) يحذف وجوبا . ويستخدم أسلوب الاختصاص إما للفخر، أو التواضع، أو  بيان المقصود بالضمير. فقولنا : ( نحن معاشرَ الطلبة نطالب بحقوقنا )  اختصاص؛ وأصل الكلام ( نحن نطالب بحقوقنا ) فلما أريد بيان المقصود من  الضمير ( نحن ) أتي بجملة الاختصاص. فقولنا : ( معاشر الطلبة ) توضيح  للضمير ( نحن ).

وفيما يلي تطبيق التعريف على المثال :

قصر حكم مسند إلى ضمير . الحكم المسند في الجملة السابقة هو ( المطالبة بالحقوق ) وقد أسند إلى ضمير ( نحن ).

على اسم ظاهر ظاهر معرفة يذكر بعده. أي بعد الضمير، والاسم الظاهر المعرفة  هو ( معاشر ). معمول لـ ( أخص ) يخذف وجوبا. أي أن لفظة ( معاشر ) منصوبة؛  لأنه مفعول به لفعل تقديره ( أخص ) وعلى هذا يكون الأصل ( نحن – أخص معاشر  الطلبة – نطالب بحقوقنا ). وهذا الفعل ( أخص ) واجب الحذف
منقول للفائدة

----------


## أبو عبد الله المصري

جزاكم الله تعالى خيرا
ما قصرتم
و في جملة (نحن المسلمون)
أل هنا تفيد الاستغراق
أي : نحن المسلمون الكُمَّل 
و الله أعلم .

----------


## وليد العدني

بارك الله فيكم جميعًا ، وجزاكم الله خيرًا .
وأنا أقرأ المشاركات كنت أبحث عن مشاركة تنبه على الفائدة من دخول ( أل ) على الخبر زيادة في الفائدة ، فقد تمّ المقصود على الوجه الأكمل ، وقد ذُكرت في مشاركة أبي عبد الله المصري حفظه الله .
لا شك أن المسابقات السابقة قد تطرقت إلى المعاني البلاغية ، فجزى الله أصحابها خيرًا .
هناك فرق بين : ( أنت رجل ) ، و( انت الرجل ) .
أنت رجل ، أي : ذكر بالغ دون التفات إلى الصفات .
أنت الرجل ، أي : أنت الوفي ، الأمين ، الصادق ، الشجاع ... كل صفات الرجولة الحقة قد توفرت فيك .
إن دخول ( أل ) على الخبر يفيد استغراق الصفات ، لذلك كان الفصل في قوله تعالى : ( ألم ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين ) فـ ( ذلك الكتاب ) تعني الكتاب الكامل الذي لا نقص فيه ولا ريب ولا عيب ، وهذا هو معنى ما بعد هذه الجملة ، فتشابهت معاني الجمل فحصل الفصل .
والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

> أنت الرجل ، أي : أنت الوفي ، الأمين ، الصادق ، الشجاع ... كل صفات الرجولة الحقة قد توفرت فيك .


بارك الله فيكم.
وفي هذا المعنى يقول أبو نُواسٍ في الفضلِ البرمكيّ:
ليس على اللهِ بمستنكرٍ * أن يجمعَ العالَمَ في واحدِ

----------

